# All Our Networks Now Full Power and HD



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

As of Tuesday February 5, 2008 all 5 major networks (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC and PBS) are boradcasting full power and HD in Lubbock Texas.

The last two stragglers joined the living when KAMC-DT (ABC) and KLBK-DT (CBS) fired up their megawatt transmitters Tuesday.

KLBK-DT has been broadcasting HD since last year's Super Bowl, but at only 0.98kW it was difficult for many in town to receive, much less those on the outer edges of the DMA.

KAMC-DT jumped to both full power and HD at the same time. They are still having PSIP issues so some tuners are not able to lock on their signal, but many can.

I can now receive all 5 on my old Zenith Silver Sensor instead of needing the CM 4228. I can do some DXing now.

Now if Dish will just pick them up over satellite in HD we'll all be tickled.


----------

